
US Economy Added 178,000 Jobs in November – Unemployment at 4.6 Percent - donnemartin
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/12/02/u-s-economy-added-178000-jobs-in-november-unemployment-rate-drops-to-4-6-percent/
======
chrisan
> The fall was driven partly by the creation of new jobs and partly by people
> retiring and otherwise leaving the labor force. The labor force
> participation rate ticked down to 62.7 percent last month.

Wish labor force participation was easier to break down. Giving up vs retiring
etc

[http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS11300000](http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS11300000)

